# Broadcasting Jobs



## zak001 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
New here... I'm looking to move to HK, and am looking for any advice.
I'm a Broadcast Engineer.. so looking for any jobs in cable or TV, can anyone poin me towards a recruitment company or anyone know of anyone recruiting.. ? All help welcome. 
I will be there on holiday in August....2013
Thanks for reading

Zak


----------

